# New to The CABE .... Help with indentifying year of bike.



## smathews592 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I am new to The CABE as of today.  I am really enjoying looking around and reading posts.  Looking forward to learning more about antique bikes!

I just picked up my first antique bike and really am not sure if I have something that is worth anything or not.  I am having trouble with determining the year of the bike.  It is an AMF Royal Master.  It seems to be all original other than the tires.  Can anyone give me an idea of the year.  Also wondering if anyone has an idea of its approxiamte value.






Thanks,
Steve


----------



## partsguy (Jan 12, 2011)

Nothing at all really...give it to me!

Lol, that is a nice ride! The bike was built by AMF Roadmaster which stands for "American Machine and Foundry". The serial number codes for these can be tricky. I thought the crank had date codes, but it was just on late 70s models. My 60's Skyrider had nothing. All you can really do is look for old catalogs or ads.

The bike has several things going for it. It's a MENS frame, has all the rare stuff it looks like, paint is good, chrome is good. Really a nice complete bike and a perfect example of a survivor. Whats it worth like this? I have no idea. Never seen one like this sell. I would guess about $150-$200. Maybe higher due to the chain ring.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 12, 2011)

..yea, I would guess in the vacinity of 175-200 also. Late '50's early '60's. It's value in being appearing to be all original...but I'm no expert on middleweights (or anything else for that matter!).


----------



## smathews592 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the quick feedback.  This may be may be the bike that gets me into a new hobby!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 12, 2011)

I would say it is on the high side of the beforementioned range as the paint/chrome is very good, decals present, and some important details that would set yours apart from most I have seen is the fender ornament and intact rear reflectors.
The thing about this hobby is there is a "value" and a "to my door value" as shipping is a factor in an offer/bid...so you know.
All the telltale signs of heavy use are not present and it was well kept.
Nice bike and welcome!


----------



## smathews592 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks scrubbinrims,

I thought the bike was 'lightly use' that's why I bought it.  I am thinking of posting it on craigslist to avoid the shipping.  Any experience with craigslist transactions?

BTW
Love your user name.  I can relate after spending hours on these rims!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 14, 2011)

*Rollfast made*

Freakin technology I never though I would see the day that I would be in my favorite bar drinking Yager answering a Cabe post.  Anyhoo your bike was made by Rollfast the stamped out stars in the crank are a 60's Rollfast feature. Sorry if there are any typos I am getting tuned up 2nite!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah scrubbinrims is a lot sexier than "tendonitis shoulder," which has me sidelined till Spring for resto's.

The same folks that buy from ebay go to Craig's on national searches and you'll get interest in your bikes at a distance either way.
If you are adverse to shipping, you can designate pick up only and also call some local bike shops and find out what there packaging rate is (usually 35-70 bucks in my experience) so you could drop it off locally and be done with it.
It's about what you are comfortable selling it for, pros and cons for either CL or ebay.
I would keep it a bit and see if it suits you...you may regret letting it go someday.


----------



## willardm (Jan 15, 2011)

*AMF Jet Pilot*

I agree that the best way to date the bicycle will be to continue searching advertisements and it is most likely in the '59 to '62 range.  I sold the AMF Jet Pilot, photo attached, back in 2008 for $325.  It still had the original Trellborg whitewalls.  Seemed like a good idea at the time but still having regrets.


----------



## Santee (Jan 15, 2011)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Freakin technology I never though I would see the day that I would be in my favorite bar drinking Yager answering a Cabe post.  Anyhoo your bike was made by Rollfast the stamped out stars in the crank are a 60's Rollfast feature. Sorry if there are any typos I am getting tuned up 2nite!!




Heeheee....


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 15, 2011)

Wooh I got a little polluted last nite  I should have said that AMF made Rollfast @ that time also.  Sorry


----------



## smathews592 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback.  You guys have me thinking that I should keep this one for awhile.  At least till summer comes and I can show it off around some of the campgrounds we go to.


----------



## smathews592 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have decided to keep the bike for a while.  Anyone have an idea where I might find a replacement lens for the light?  As far as I can tell that is the only thing missing.


----------

